# [SOLVED] Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I was attempting to upgrade my router firmware but it got bricked after the reboot took place. Now it keeps turning on and off so I'm unable to get to it's login page on my web browser. Is there a means by which I can reset it to factory settings or flash it with the correct firmware so that I can get it working again?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Check the manual there may be either a button, or small hole at the back of the router that you would need to press in with a paper clip or pin.
Manual here W311R Wireless N150 Home Router Related downloads-Download-Shenzhen Tenda Technology Co., Ltd.-All For Better NetWorking
I also notice that there is more than 1 chipset so make sure you choose the correct version for your router.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

I don't know which chipset my router is. I've tried doing the 30-30-30 with the reset button but it doesn't help. Router still keeps restarting.

EDIT:

Spoke to Tenda customer service but they're saying that the router is broken.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Sounds like it could be


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Any options other than serial recovery? If not, I'll be giving it for repair tomorrow. Don't want to risk soldering and tampering with it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

I am not to familiar with that make so I would be erring on caution and go with either repair or replace.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Alright... thanks mate


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Your welcome sorry it seems like bad news.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Ok so the repair guy said that he couldn't find an IC for my router. So I'm thinking of buying a new router. Which one would you suggest from the two below:

Tenda W311R+ - Tenda: Flipkart.com

D-Link DIR-600M N150 Wireless Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com

I'm more inclined towards the D-Link because it's more easy to service here in India.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

I would have gone for D-link also.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

If we look only at the specs, they're both almost the same aren't they? Btw any way to make sure that the D-link one functions at frequency 2.4 GHz? It isn't mentioned anywhere.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

It is most are unless they tell you they also do 5Ghz but yours is 2.4Ghz

Wireless router
4-port switch
Frequency Band: 2.4GHz
Data Link Protocol: Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n (draft)
Switching Protocol: Ethernet
Remote Management Protocol: HTTP
Status Indicators: Port status, power
NAT support, Stateful Packet Inspection (SPI), DoS attack prevention, MAC address filtering, VPN passthrough, URL filtering, Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS)
IEEE 802.3, IEEE 802.3u, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n (draft)
4 x network - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX - RJ-45 1 x network - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX - RJ-45 (WAN)
128-bit WEP, 64-bit WEP, TKIP, WPA, WPA2
148x113x32mm
246g 
google will provide you answers D-Link DIR-600 review - PC Advisor


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*



> google will provide you answers D-Link DIR-600 review - PC Advisor





> D-Link DIR-600M N150 Wireless Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com


You don't suppose that the 'M' after the 600 in the model name makes a difference? All the info I could find on Google were about non-M devices.

Btw, I read somewhere that we shouldn't go for n draft devices?



> 802.11n is becoming the standard in wireless networking. If you're purchasing a new router, be it single or dual band, go with an 802.11n router. And not "802.11n draft," which is an older standard. 802.11n routers can run in "mixed mode" so that non-802.11n wireless devices can connect as well.


Source: How to Buy a Wireless Router | PCMag.com


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

I think the M is probably modem router rather than just router and it should be fine using draft N see the D-Link site for info Search | D-Link UK


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Think I've bricked my Tenda W311R+ Router*

Thanks mate. Ordered the D-link. Should get it soon.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to know


----------

